# Hi guys!



## Jynxer (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum. I have a Chinese mantis nymph and what I believe to be a Boxer mantis nymph. I ordered them from mantis place .com. I got the boxer as a mystery mantis, and even though he's a tough little bugger to feed, he's pretty cool! Just thought I'd say hi!

Jake


----------



## revmdn (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 23, 2009)

welcome to the forum, good luck identifying the mystery mantis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome from florida.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there, Jake, and welcome to the forum.  You'll be able to find out lots of great info and tips on keeping your new mantids here! Best of luck to you with them.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcomd from OHIO


----------



## ismart (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Jynxer (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! Wow, warm welcomes  Very active forum too. My alternate forum, one for corn snakes, is pretty slow. Thanks again for the welcoming! Oh, and if I can ask, how do you guys get pics on the sides of your post? Thanks!

Jake


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 25, 2009)

The pictures or graphics on the side of each persons posts are called "avatars." You can add or change yours by going to "My Controls" at the top of the page. Then click on "Edit Avatar Settings" (found in the Personal Profile section on the left sidebar, about halfway down).  If you have any problems, just give a yell!


----------



## Jynxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, thanks! I put up a picture of my male mouse. I hope I'm not the only one that can see it...

Jake


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 26, 2009)

Jynxer said:


> Cool, thanks! I put up a picture of my male mouse. I hope I'm not the only one that can see it...Jake


I can see it fine, Jake... He's a little cutie! I always liked black for a mouse color.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 26, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I can see it fine, Jake... He's a little cutie! I always liked black for a mouse color.


Very cool, but I prefer a trackball. Mine's silver and gray with a red ball that Glows in the Dark!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 26, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I can see it fine, Jake... He's a little cutie! I always liked black for a mouse color.


Very cool, but I prefer a trackball. Mine's silver and gray with a red ball that Glows in the Dark!


----------



## Jynxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, I like his color too. He has a little bit of white on his chest. He actually became a daddy 2 days ago, when my female mouse, Bee, had a litter of 11! I breed my pair for my corn snake, Jynx.


----------



## rensallar (May 14, 2009)

Jynxer said:


> Thanks guys! Wow, warm welcomes  Very active forum too. My alternate forum, one for corn snakes, is pretty slow. Thanks again for the welcoming! Oh, and if I can ask, how do you guys get pics on the sides of your post? Thanks!Jake


I had an albino corn snake when I was growing up.. before the internet &amp; forums existed  It was one of my favorite pets. I see they're breeding them all sorts of different colors now. I was thinking of getting another one, but I think I'm gonna get a bearded dragon instead this time around.


----------

